# Decent Fast Internet, but very slow Online gaming speed



## 2qwertz (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, I dorm at my university and the internet here in the dorm is pretty fast browser wise, but when i try to play WoW the latency can go from 3,000 ping minimum to over 20,000 ping. Anyone have any solutions? Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Uni's tend to block online games as they feel that you should be using "Their" internet to study. 
Also as the Uni network is shared with everyone on campus there will be a lot of people using the net.
One reason why your browser speed is fine is that browsing the web hardly uses any internet bandwidth. Or the Uni could have a few servers that store all pages visited and when you come to view them in the future your PC grabs the pages off the servers and not the net.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Karlos pretty much nailed it. Since your at University the issue is likely artificially created. Bandwidth isn't cheap and school's like to save money whenever they can.


----------

